# HAMRADIO General > กิจการวิทยุ CB 27 MHz >  รวมเพื่อนๆ CB27MHz.ใครอยู่ใหนรายงานตัวด้วย

## duckhead

*ขอเปิดเลยละกันนะ 
CB 27MHz. สแตนบายช่อง 19 AM
CB 245 MHz. CH.14 HAPPYHAM HAM192 (ก๊อบแก็บ)
VR 144.050MHz. / 144.875 MHz. E22VMR 
กทม. ลาดพร้าวครับ ลองเรียกดูนะกันนะรออยู่ครับ*

----------


## bigboss66

cb 27 สแตนบาย ช่อง 12 แบน c 27.5555 ครับ 153RT661

----------


## 27MHz.

ยินดีรู้จักครับ แสตนบาย  27.555MHz

----------


## soccerboy

ยินดีทีได้รู้จักพี่ๆทุกคนครับ 27.5

----------

